# Chinese soft shelled turtle



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

A few pics of my girlfriends baby soft shelled turtle


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

How about some pics of your girlfriend









nice turtle


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

thats pretty sweet how big do they get????


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

that thing is cool lookin dude


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Cute 'lil bugger. Can be a prob with others in the same thank, when older.

But when he gets bigger, he will look badass, especially with their camo shell!!! I should know, I have a 9"er.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Cute lil guy, lol for some reason he looks funni, nice pics bro


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

nice shots,turtle power


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Cute little turtle


----------

